# LR CC keeps crashing



## JJW (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi, sorry for my first post being about an issue, but this has been happening for a while now and I don't know if I should be waiting for an update fix or if it's a problem unique to my system and there's something I need to do.

About 2 weeks ago out of the blue my LR starting crashing. Sometimes you can use it for a while but sometimes you can't do anything with it at all, it's been almost unusable for me all this time now.

It usually happens as I pick a folder in the library module then as soon as I click the develop tab it crashes, sometimes it gets past this stage, but after opening a few images, will suddenly go. This is extremely frustrating.

So, it is a known issue or is it just me? And if it is just me, how do I solve it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2017)

Hi JJW, welcome to the forum!

My first thought would be a buggy graphics driver. Have you checked the graphics card manufacturer's website for an update lately? If not, that would be the first port of call.


----------



## JJW (May 1, 2017)

Hi Victoria. Thanks for the welcome and the advice.

I get notified by Radeon every time there's an update for my graphics card, and I keep it up date. I hadn't thought of looking for other updates, but looked on Dell's website after reading your post and there were 5 updates available for my machine - I don't know which ones were for graphics, but updated them all anyway, and initial indications are that it is somewhat improved but not crash free. It only crashed on me once tonight, whereas last night it did it every time I clicked the develop tab until I gave up!

I'll continue to monitor it and see how it goes.


----------

